# Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Evo



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Lian Li K63 vs K62 vs 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs 922 vs Tempest Evo (Poll Added)*

Corsair Carbide 500R is still not released in India So I Have To Buy another case for my new rig. Pls give your suggestions. Thank You In Advance. 

Poll Added. Pls Vote.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

How is it possible for someone to compare so many cases without using them?

Anyways I will do my part by showing you some pics from my build with the Tempest Evo.

Follow this link


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*



Sarath said:


> How is it possible for someone to compare so many cases without using them?
> 
> Anyways I will do my part by showing you some pics from my build with the Tempest Evo.
> 
> Follow this link



Sarath Your Case is Beauty But Cable Management Sucks..........


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

What are your requirements? And what's your system config?

Here's my experiences with K62:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ancool-k62-cabinet-unboxing-installation.html


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

i5 2500K
Noctua NH-D14
Asus P8P67 V-Pro
GSkill Ripjaws 4GB
6950 TFIII PE/OC
OCZ Agility 3 60GB
1TB HDD
GlacialTech GP-950 (Modular)
Asus Xonar Soundcard


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Lian-Li ones will do fine, even the K62 and other cases too. Your requirements???


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Excellent Cooling, High Profile Heatsink, Good Cable Management, Spacious Case,etc


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

In that case get either HAF X [10k] or 932 [8.5k] or even NZXT Phantom will do fine.

BTW Phantom is available at Primeabgb for 8.4k.

If cable management concerns your more then get CM Storm Sniper [9k i guess].

What your budget ????


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

5K-6K


----------



## masterkd (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

get CM 690 II advanced..its a REALLY GOOD cabinet!!

Product homepage: CM 690 II Advanced 
Review: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Case Review


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

HAF 922 or 912 Advanced. Even you can consider Storm Scout, but 690 II is better.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

For 5-6k, K63 is out of contention. So is HAF 922. Now the choice comes down to the rest of the four. If you can increase your budget and doesn't care about looks, I would say K63. Its the best of the lot.


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

1+ to skud.

BTW if you add up another odd 1k to it, probably you can afford a Corsair Graphite/Black 600T Mid Tower at 7k.

*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/6/0/600t_update_6.png


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Sarath Your Case is Beauty But Cable Management Sucks..........


well, Cable management in Tempest Evo is good but Sarath hasn't done it properly.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

I've decided these two Lian Li PC-K62 & CM 690 II Advanced now which i will get depends on availability.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Suddenly I feel like I am getting a bit crowded. 

I was in a same position like you, and in my case, height of the cabinet settled the issue.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

see the attachment guys


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

i would say, CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## lordirecto (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

CM HAF 942 beats all the cases that you have mentioned.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*



lordirecto said:


> CM HAF 942 beats all the cases that you have mentioned.




I am not keeping myself updated these days, but HAF 942??? 

Can you give us a link please?


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

^^ dude its haf932....typo errors are posible so try ignoring them.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Seriously, I was thinking that's a newer model. In any case, I think 932 is way out of OP's budget.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

HAF 942 is HAF X which is way above op's budget!!


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Yeah, did a google search and get it. Thanks.


----------



## lordirecto (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

HAF 942 is HAF X. I did not consider the budget of OP. I merely wanted OP to take a look at functionality so that he can get a good idea of what he is looking for in a cabinet that he wants to buy. Budget is an important factor, but knowledge is even more important before making an investment. So please do not tell me that I posted something that is irrelevant.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Nobody's telling its irrelevant, in current context it's unimportant. If anybody thinks he is going to have all the features of HAF X in a smaller package and lesser price, then probably its not going to happen.

But HAF X is one hell of a cabinet!!!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

skud u didnt give yor verdict on my list


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Couldn't get you, which list??


----------



## aby geek (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

^^post 17


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Not as good as the cabbies listed by OP.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Which is better of these three?
1. NZXT Tempest Evo
2. CM 690 II Advanced
3. Lian Li PC-K62


----------



## Tenida (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

I will vote for NZXT Tempest Evo.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

All are good in their own way. If height is not a concern, CM probably packs more features than others, like the HDD dock. For absolute quality, you probably can't go wrong with any Lian-Li. 8 PCi slot means 3 dual slot graphics cards can be put without much fuss. Tempest EVO looks the best of the lot and with bulging side panel, cable management should be a cakewalk.

Take your pick. You can't go wrong with any cabinet that you have short-listed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

I just voted for CM HAF 922	
the NZXT Tempest Evo	 is a very good cabby as well


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Skud You're confusing me tell me which has best cooling & supports noctua nh-d14.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

^^ All three can house the nh-D14. Go for th tempest-evo imo.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Then K62. D14 is a tight fit in CM 690 II. And regarding tempest EVO, this is what I found:-

NZXT Tempest Evo + Noctua NH-D14

For K62, here's one link:-

Noctua NH-D14 Question (PC-K62 owners please!) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## madhu (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Instead of 912, Storm Enforcer is good with it asthetic and interior and also cheaper than 912


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Welcome to TDF. It's a tossup between 690 II adv, K62 and tempest EVO, buddy, 912 is not in picture. 

@Geek-With-Lens:

Have you decided something?


----------



## madhu (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lian Li PC-K63 vs PC-K62 vs CM 690 II Adv vs HAF 912 Adv vs HAF 922 vs Tempest Ev*

Sorry Guyz, i replied wih ref to subject..

Here the result from Overclock...

*Tempest Evo*
Pros:
•Sleek design
•Great airflow
•Solid black interior
•Price
•Decent cable managment
•Bottom mounted PSU
•Large CPU backplate access area
•Six included case fans
•Liquid cooling ready

Cons:
•Cable managment covers come off easily
•No SSD mounting kit
•A bit noisy


*CM690 Advanced *
Pros:
•Looks good
•Great cooling performance
•HDD dock (Advanced Model)
•Price
•Cable management
•VGA retention bracket (Advanced Model)
•Dual radiator support
•Dual SSD mounting bay (Advanced Model)
•Quite
•Easy installation
•Finally no hacking up the case for water cooling


Cons:
•Small CPU Back-plate access hole
•Not enough room for a HD5970 graphics card 
•Side panels feel a little flimsy

If card lenght is no an issue, with good filters and build go for cooler master


----------

